# LOTR "Smoke-Along"



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm reading back through The Hobbit and the LOTR trilogy and I had an idea at work today. As I read through the series I'm going to pick my pipe tobacco according to what I'm reading at the time. I'm recovering from a little tongue bite at the moment so I plan on starting tomorrow night. By then Bilbo and company should be deep in Mirkwood, so I'll be starting off with some McClelland's Black Woods Flake. I have a few ideas on what I'll be smoking, but I haven't picked out everything so it should be interesting.


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

When I was reading LOTR for my English class I found that smoking a pipe while reading made an enjoyable experience even more enjoyable.
Matching blends to the events of the story is a fantastic idea! Next time I go through the series I'll have to do the same.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude...Thats a great idea!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL ...I love it! I always grab a pipe when reading Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Dude...Thats a great idea!


This!

Couch


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> LOL ...I love it! I always grab a pipe when reading Sherlock Holmes.


Doing that very same thing! Just started A Study in Scarlet and since Watson mentioned "ship's" I figured some SG Navy Flake was in order  Great idea, Josh! I'm guessing there's some middle earth pipe weed on deck?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> I'm guessing there's some middle earth pipe weed on deck?


There is indeed. In fact I think I'm going to order another sampler or 2 so I'll have plenty.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a great idea! I've read the LOTR at least a dozen times and have listened to the unabridged audio version four times. Needless to say, I'm a Tolkien fan. May I suggest Merde de Cheval when you reach the line, "What news from the North, Riders of Rohan!"

F & K Merde de Cheval 1.5oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

Last time I checked Pipestud had some GLP Balrog on consignment. A perfect compliment for when Bilbo reaches the lonely mountain. I could go on an on...but then I'm pretty much a Tolkien nerd. As for JFH Tolkien tobaccos Ruins of Isengard is one my favorite smokes. Excellent, sweet english blend.

And when you reach the very end of the the last book you could top if off with another of my favorites, Grey Havens. If you don't have any Grey Havens let me know and I'll send some your way.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I may smoke my pipe whilst playing Lego LOTR!!!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

This is.....brilliant. Can't wait to see the list evolve!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to say that I still cannot smoke a pipe and read a book at the same time. The pipe goes out almost immediately.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

I am not much into reading but I do smoke my pipe a lot when I play www.lotro.com on the riddermark server hit me up if anyone plays my name is ...........wait for it ............herfador lol


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've played around a bit with LOTRO but never on Riddermark. I may look you up there. Herfador...perfect!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I played LOTRO for a while after release. I made it to Rivendell as my hobbit and then quit. I enjoyed living the storylines and the beauty of the world. I just couldn't get into it all that well. 

My favorite toon name in my guild: Hamburglar. lol


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Last time I checked Pipestud had some GLP Balrog on consignment. A perfect compliment for when Bilbo reaches the lonely mountain.


Of course I meant GLP Smaug!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> Of course I meant GLP Smaug!


Balrog would be a good name too


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

jphank said:


> I played LOTRO for a while after release. I made it to Rivendell as my hobbit and then quit. I enjoyed living the storylines and the beauty of the world. I just couldn't get into it all that well.
> 
> My favorite toon name in my guild: Hamburglar. lol


not sure how long ago this was but they have had lot's of expansions (mines of moria, mirkwood, and the latest riders of rohan with mounted combat) level cap is 85 now...........sorry for the thread jack


----------



## Brotherbadger (Nov 14, 2012)

jphank said:


> I played LOTRO for a while after release. I made it to Rivendell as my hobbit and then quit. I enjoyed living the storylines and the beauty of the world. I just couldn't get into it all that well.
> 
> *My favorite toon name in my guild: Hamburglar.* lol


HA! I played on a server with someone named Hamburglar(we were in the same guild for a while). Did you by chance play on Melendor? I played until after Moria, then drifted away.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

jphank said:


> Balrog would be a good name too


Sounds like it would have some serious bite!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions, John!

I've been thinking about getting some Merde de Cheval to try, if for no other reason than the novelty. I hadn't thought about pairing it with the riders of Rohan.

How do I find out about the Smaug? PM him?

I don't have any Grey Havens, but it would fit Lothlorien as well.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

jphank said:


> Balrog would be a good name too


Hmmm, to earn a name like Balrog the blend would have to be as powerful as one of those rope tobaccos (or Tambo?). It would also need a fair amount of Latakia, I think.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a huge Tolkien fan and had no idea there were LOTR inspired tobacco blends! I'll have to start ordering when I get home in January. This would be an awesome idea!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

This is an awesome idea. It makes you want to get one of those fantasy pipes I forget who makes them or any church warden and break some books out. I have been reading though all of Doyle's works and its taking a while but I am loving it.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> I'm a huge Tolkien fan and had no idea there were LOTR inspired tobacco blends! I'll have to start ordering when I get home in January. This would be an awesome idea!


The entire frog Morton series is inspired by the marshland named frog Morton or frog marsh near the shire.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Take a look at this series. McClelland Craftsbury Collection


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Hmmm, to earn a name like Balrog the blend would have to be as powerful as one of those rope tobaccos (or Tambo?). It would also need a fair amount of Latakia, I think.


Now you've got me thinking... Time to order some blending baccies!

Chris, The tobacco Chris (nikonnut) was referring to is the Middle Earth Pipeweed series from Just For Him Tobacco in Springfield, Missouri.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Take a look at this series. McClelland Craftsbury Collection


I've always been a bit curious about Deep Hollow and Gray Havens. The rest of the line gets plenty of mention, but not these.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> I've always been a bit curious about Deep Hollow and Gray Havens. The rest of the line gets plenty of mention, but not these.


Me too.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> The entire frog Morton series is inspired by the marshland named frog Morton or frog marsh near the shire.


Nice! I have some FM on the way out here. Guess I can download the hobbit and LOTR to my kindle and join the fun!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> How do I find out about the Smaug? PM him?


You can contact him through his website. He's well known in the pipe world and does come up with some rare tobaccos at times.

Pipestuds Consignment Shop

His website is not the best, but use the links on the upper left and you can get to the pages with the goodies.

BTW - GLP has released several limited edition LOTR themed tobaccos at the pipe show over the years. Many good possibilities there, but they command a premium on the used market (I think the Smaug was going for 35 a tin).


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gray Havens is awesome. I've got some offered in the baccy trade thread


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Bach trade or share?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

The Smaugweed is gone...  oh well...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Bach trade or share?


Mea Culpa...I meant the _share_ thread.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

What a fantastic idea. I must play along.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, this thread brings back a LOT of memories. I first read the Hobbit and LOTR back in junior high (early 70s). In the daze of the "hippy trail", we saw "pipe weed" as "something completely different". I read them again in high school, with pretty much the same perspective. Once I got to college, I read them for the 3rd, 4th and 5th times, but was smoking the pipe with actual tobacco in it. I must admit, I found it far more interesting; feeling as though I was experiencing a far more "Tolkeinesque" vision.

To be sure, Tolkein and his contemporaries, especially those members of his writing club, such as CS Lewis, were all avid pipers. I could imagine myself, buried in a wing-back leather chair, surrounded by walls of books and walnut tables, listening to Tolkein read from his latest scribbling and watching Lewis wringing his hands and mumbling self-effacing comments to himself. Legend held that, many times after attending these meetings where Tolkein would read aloud, Lewis would race home and throw manuscripts in the fire, being utterly blown away by what he'd just heard.

But, I digress. Sounds like a great way to enhance a guaranteed grand experience, Josh.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Because this hasn't been posted in a while...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Well they haven't quite made it to Mirkwood yet. Gandalf is about to introduce everyone to Beorn. The most fitting thing I had for this scene...










Not an exact fit, but I could imagine Beorn enjoying this basic, slightly sweet blend.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Our party has left Beorn's hall...










Into Mirkwood the Great we go. There are spiders...

This section's pairing is McClelland Black Woods Flake.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok now I have to do this with Sherlock. Got to get some Arcadia and some Peterson Sherlock


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

I read The Hobbit the entire time I was breaking in my first ever pipe. Don't worry, if the pipe needed a rest the book got one too.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

The blending components have been ordered.










I doubt they will arrive before I finish The Hobbit, but I still plan to make my own version of Smaug. And I will be making some Balrog.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I have not dabbled in blending yet but that sounds like a ton of fun


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

What a wonderful idea!!!

I've done it with the movies before, extended edition. Decided to smoke Irish Flake the whole way through........that was a lot of IF.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone put together a list of LOTR tobaccos? If not might be something to think about for pipe newbs like me. This sounds like an amazing idea and way to get to know some new baccy with a good book!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a link to the Just For Him blends.

Middle Earth Pipeweed Series : Welcome to Our Shop, Just For Him

The Frog Morton series is named after Frog Morton (Marsh) in Middle Earth.

G.L. Pease made several LOTR blends, but they were limited production. They are hard to find now and not cheap when you do.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Here's a link to the Just For Him blends.
> 
> Middle Earth Pipeweed Series : Welcome to Our Shop, Just For Him
> 
> ...


So I've got:

Pipeweed Series by Just for Him
Frog Morton Series (On the Bayou is amazing by the way)

Anyone have any to add?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

The reason I smoked Irish Flake, is I imagine them smoking something much more natural than an aromatic, perhaps even Tambo-like.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> The reason I smoked Irish Flake, is I imagine them smoking something much more natural than an aromatic, perhaps even Tambo-like.


Just wait till you see my blends for Smaug and Balrog.


----------



## Brotherbadger (Nov 14, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Just wait till you see my blends for Smaug and Balrog.


Let us know how those turn out(and the way you blended them). I'd be very interested in making some myself.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm ordering an ounce of each on the Just for Him series... even if I'm not a "him!"


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

AStateJB said:


> Just wait till you see my blends for Smaug and Balrog.


Whoa, I must have missed that post!

For Balrog, you should mix them all together :wink:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Just wait till you see my blends for Smaug and Balrog.


Make sure you make enough to trade! ipe:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Just wait till you see my blends for Smaug and Balrog.


Oh man, you have to let me try the Balrog blend!

And to keep this on track, it's all I can do to keep myself from ordering a Savinelli Churchwarden and cracking open The Hobbit again. I'm not sure I would try to pair a blend with the events in the book though. One would assume that hobbit weed might be a little less refined and who knows, old Bilbo may have had one taste of Stonehaven or a good Syrian Latakia blend and not looked back.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Once I finalize the recipes I plan on blending quite a bit of each of my blends. I also picked up another tin today, that I will be using in my Shelob blend.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally. Our journey has brought us to The Lonely Mountain where we will meet the dragon, Smaug.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

How was the bleu mountain?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

It was good. Pretty mild for a latakia blend, but it has good flavor.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

We have gained the secret entrance to The Lonely Mountain and our burglar has spoken with Smaug the Impenetrable. It did not go well...

"_My armour is like tenfold shields, my teeth are swords, my claws spears, the shock of my tail is a thunderbolt, my wings a hurricane, and my breath death!_" -Smaug










McClelland Blue Mountain with a healthy sprinkling of Tambolaka


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

$10 for the Middle Earth Sampler seemed like a good deal to me. It's otw.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

36Bones said:


> $10 for the Middle Earth Sampler seemed like a good deal to me. It's otw.


It's a pretty small sampling of each blend (about 2 bowls worth each), but still worth a try imo.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds like a wicked blend Josh :tu


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Sounds like a wicked blend Josh :tu


Pretty tasty. Could use a little more Tambo for that Smaug kick. :lol:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Through the nature of my somewhat Tookish tendency to go off half cocked I left home without my Middle Earth Pipeweed yesterday. Without them it just doesn't feel right to start on The Fellowship. I will be back home tomorrow evening though and plan to enjoy some Longbottom Leaf or maybe some Old Toby.

In the interim I will be joining Captain Nemo and Professor Arronax in the drawing room of the Nautilus for a cigar.

Good day, gentlemen.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Smoking the first bowl of my first blend of Smaug and I have to say, I think I got lucky and nailed it on the first try!  Chris, I think you will like it. :twisted:

I'll share more info soon.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

2 blends finalized (Smaug and Balrog) and one due for its test smoke very soon (Shelob).










Unfortunately just after I took the pic my dog knocked over my jar of Balrog, breaking it, and I lost about 15 grams to the living room floor. Only 65 grams left now and I'm out of 2 of the components. Hello 4noggins?


----------



## Brotherbadger (Nov 14, 2012)

Anybody own any of the MacQueen LOTR themed pipes? I was looking at them and wondered how well they smoked.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Brotherbadger said:


> Anybody own any of the MacQueen LOTR themed pipes? I was looking at them and wondered how well they smoked.


I wish!

I'll finally be kicking off The Fellowship of the Ring tomorrow with a bowl of some tasty Middle Earth Pipeweed in my churchwarden.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Brotherbadger said:


> Anybody own any of the MacQueen LOTR themed pipes? I was looking at them and wondered how well they smoked.


You and me both. I've looked at those off and on for a while.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I have wanted one just never pulled the trigger


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Been doing sorta sherlock read along. I have the Peterson blend for Sherlock. I need to order some Arcadia for Watson. I have university flake for my mentor moriarti and I might get some black shag to boot.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

When Hobbits first began to smoke is not known, all the legends and family histories take it for granted; for ages folk in the Shire smoked various herbs, some fouler, some sweeter. But all accounts agree that Tobold Hornblower of Longbottom in the Southfarthing first grew the true pipe-weed in his gardens in the days of Isengrim the Second, about the year 1070 by Shire-reckoning.

This one's for you, Toby!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Serendipity! How does that warden smoke, btw?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Serendipity! How does that warden smoke, btw?


It smokes pretty well. There is some gurgle occasionally, but usually from wet baccy.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just thought I'd pop in and say that I'm enjoying following this thead, Josh. As for the gurgle, I've never met a churchwarden that didn't gurgle at times. I think it has something to do with the smoke tending to cool a bit as it passes down the longer stem, but who knows. Anyway, it's a PIA to make a good churchwarden stem which is why you so so few from the top carvers. Still, there's nothing like a chuchwarden, particularly when one is reading Tolkien.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, John. I should have another post up tomorrow.

As for the warden; I love my churchwarden regardless of the gurgle. There is indeed, nothing like a churchwarden, when reading Tolkien!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Tonight for Bilbo's eleventy first birthday Gandalf put on a fireworks show, the likes of which has not been seen in the Shire for decades! In his honor I'm enjoying a bowl of his favorite pipe weed, Longbottom Leaf.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

We have left the Shire on our way to Buckland, but things aren't going quite as planned...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Whatever to smoke with this chapter?



AStateJB said:


> We have left the Shire on our way to Buckland, but things aren't going quite as planned...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Whatever to smoke with this chapter?


I know... Such a tough decision! :lol:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Just downloaded all the books (illustrated) to my tablet.

At some point this winter I'm going to hole up in the library/smoking room of the Elks club, relax in a 100 year old hand-carved, leather-clad chair, load up a few bowls, and read these books again.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Check out the LOTR Churchwardens!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I need to download them now. And btw Steven Colbert if there are any fans on here is doing hobbit week all week and interview many great cast members. Also watched fellowship in French last night it was awesome even in French.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure if this was already mentioned but it should be added to the list. Gets glowing reviews on every site I can find it on.
http://tewksburycompany.com/newsite/pipe-tobacco/hobbits-weed


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've matched The Dude White Russian for White Russian in The Big Lebowski (it's nine by the way) so why not this?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> I've matched The Dude White Russian for White Russian in The Big Lebowski (it's nine by the way) so why not this?


That sounds like a fun night. The next morning wouldn't be so much fun though... :lol:


----------



## Bigcatohmy (Jan 19, 2012)

someone should make a nice document about all this. SO I can access it when I pick the series up again


----------

